# Light-o-Rama w/o christmas lights



## marsh28

Okay, so I just bought a 32 channel light-o-rama controller to control all spotlights, pumpkins etc. and will be setting the lights to music. However, I've noticed that most of the people who have done this for halloween simply use christmas lights in halloween colors. My plan is to not use any christmas lights and instead confine my lighting to spotlights, illuminated pumpkins, and strobes for lightning. I have a few questions:
1st: will coordinating songs without Christmas lights look okay? 
2nd: what haunt colors coordinate best with each other. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

1st: it will look fine, you are just switching lights on and off...
2nd: As you talking about blending lights? Examples I have seen before do this technique with different areas of the haunt, such as a cluster of pumpkins in one area, spot lights on a prop in another.

To answer the specific question, oranges and yellows go good together. Blues and purples, oranges and reds, yellows and greens, and purples and reds. Basically colors that are adjacent on the color wheel.










http://redlion13.wordpress.com/2009/10/19/the-color-wheel/


----------



## Scarecrow

Good to see another LOR user on this site. I have been using it for a couple of years now to light up singing pumpkins and my skeleton band. I have a few videos posted here.http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25108&highlight=jack+lantern+boners If that link don't work just search for Jack lantern and the boners and the thread should come up. I tried to load a few more that show the pumpkins singing a little more but utube is in read only mode tonight. If you have any questions or want to swap some programs give me a holler


----------



## jaege

Sounds like a good idea, I might have to look for of of those. As to light colors, it depends upon what it is you are lighting. I find green and blue good for graveyards, green is especially good for the restless dead, rather than just the dead. So if you have animation in a graveyard, then use some green. A pumpkin patch or any large group of pumpkins looks good in yellows and oranges. Red is good for diabolical scenes, witches, mad scientists, devils, even clowns. That is the route I use anyway.


----------



## debbie5

One thing that may help when you do your research: I've noticed that pictures of lighted haunts at night often look NOTHING like the lighting effects in real life. What often looks like a mess of too-many-lights and too-many-colors often looks pretty good in real life. Also, I think most people over illuminate...too bright.


----------



## jaege

I am curious. Other than the light-o-rama device (and lights), what else do you need to do a light show? Is a computer required to be hooked up to the light-o-rama at all times?


----------



## Scarecrow

> I am curious. Other than the light-o-rama device (and lights), what else do you need to do a light show? Is a computer required to be hooked up to the light-o-rama at all times?


You need a computer to do the programming on the LOR but if you dont want to dedicate a computer during the running of your programs you can load the programs on an SD card and LOR sells an item called Show Time director that accepts the SD card and will run the programs for you. What I did was buy a 20 dollar yard sale computer and that is what I use to run my LOR during Halloween. LOR does not need much of a computer to run so about any super cheap computer will run it.

As far as what you need besides the controller and computer to run it is. They sell a starter package around 50 bucks that includes a USB adapter, CAT5 cable, USB cable and there basic software. Any other questions just holler


----------



## Haunted Spider

Here is what I have wanted to do for a while with a light o rama. I just can't afford one yet. This is done with no Christmas lights like you want to do. I think it is awesome.






It was even done with 32 channels.


----------



## Sunkenbier

I have used LOR for my halloween lighting. Im now up to 48 channels. One thing I love is making pumpkin simulate candle flickering by controling the lighting inside. I also control my floods and tombstone lighting with my LOR. I do think its important for haloween to have more shadow than light. THe shadow is the nice creepy part.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*Using LOR for Halloween*

Marsh28,

I am a LOR user. Here is what my yard haunt looks like. No Xmas lights in my display. The LOR is also controlling the animated coffin and the lightning in the background.






Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## jaege

Dr.

How many channels are you using for that display?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

I own 64 channels of LOR in total, however, I'm only using a few (less than 16) to control my yard haunt. Most of my channels are used to turn on "static" lights at the beginning of my show and turn them off at the end of my show.

Channels used:

Coffin:
- 1 open/close air cylinder
- 2 lights inside coffin (1 red/1 green)
- 1 fog machine (runs on timer)

Lightning:
- 2 lightning flashes

Static lights:
- about 10 channels


----------



## jaege

Cool. Any plans to expand that? And how hard was it to program and set up? I am toying with the idea of getting an LOR, but am trying to justify the expense.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Yes, I'll be adding some more animated props this year. Everything will be controlled by LOR.

Yes, LOR is easy to program. If you know how to use Excel, you can program in LOR. They also have lots of tutorials on their website.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Sunkenbier

You can download the LOR software demo for free to take a test spin. If you buy the Hardware sign up for the mailing list and get it during the summer sale.


----------



## Spook_Master

Dr Frankenscream said:


> I own 64 channels of LOR in total, however, I'm only using a few (less than 16) to control my yard haunt. Most of my channels are used to turn on "static" lights at the beginning of my show and turn them off at the end of my show.
> 
> Channels used:
> 
> Coffin:
> - 1 open/close air cylinder
> - 2 lights inside coffin (1 red/1 green)
> - 1 fog machine (runs on timer)
> 
> Lightning:
> - 2 lightning flashes
> 
> Static lights:
> - about 10 channels


Doc,

Just wondering how you get the LOR to activate the Fogger.

Thanks!


----------



## Sunkenbier

Could be two ways for the fogger. If you are using LOR on a DMX network and your fogger is compatible then it should be programable as a channel.

Second way is the way I use. Power is used as a channel and I have a timer built into the fogger that auto fires at regular intervals. Nice thing is the fogger is not running all day and automatically turns off at the end of your show. This looks to be the same way Dr. is doing his.


----------



## stagehand1975

other advantages to lor that some don't know. Lor sell an addapter to run anything that can be controlled with dmx. Example. stobe lights, stage lights, moveing head light fixtures. Dmx is a control protical used in stage lighting were an intelegent lixtures function are controled with dmx channels. a typical dmx setup uses xlr microphone cables to connect each fixture. These fixtures can be daisy chained together. the typical size of a dmx system is 256 channels. a lor system can be programmed to run all 256 channels of a dmx system.

lor also sells low voltage relay boards that can be programmed to switch animatrics.

the main board of a lor controller has a trigger input. 

the showtime sd card controller can be a big advantage. you build your show on the computer, load the show including sound effects and music on the sd card. plug it in and put away the computer. 

just remember to watch you wattage. plugging to many floods into one channel can cook the components of that channel. also make sure you cabinet is mounted properly. the cabinets that contain the hardware are weather resistant with drain holes for moisture at the bottom of the cabinet.

if you want to save a few dollars, lor sells all the componants to build it yourself.

Now i just need to buy. all this knowledge of the pruduct and i dont even own it yet. i have been researching.


----------



## jaege

I am right with you Stagehand. Trying to motivate myself to take that plunge (and commit those dollars)


----------



## Scarecrow

Stagehand and jaege Jump in the waters fine. I have had my lor for a few years now and even though it is a little pricey i think it was well worth is. easy to program exspecialy if you are doing something like singing pumpkins I have about 30 songs done and am always working on more.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Spook_Master said:


> Doc,
> 
> Just wondering how you get the LOR to activate the Fogger.
> 
> Thanks!


Spook Master,

I ran my fogger off of the timer last year. I only used LOR to turn on the power at the beginning of the show and off at the end of the show. I bought a relay switch so that I can use LOR to trigger the fog, however, I ran out of time before Halloween to wire it up.

I bought my relay switch from FrightProps. Here is another option...
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=PS-REL&path=l

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Scarecrow said:


> Stagehand and jaege Jump in the waters fine. I have had my lor for a few years now and even though it is a little pricey i think it was well worth is. easy to program exspecialy if you are doing something like singing pumpkins I have about 30 songs done and am always working on more.


Scarecrow,

Yes, the Xmas light controllers like LOR are very versatile. In 2009, I used mine to create a singing skull with pumpkin back-up singers.






In 2010, I decided to go with a more traditional cemetery scene.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## jaege

Hey Doc,

Pretty nice set up there.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Would anyone be interested in a How-To or an overview of how LOR can be used in a haunt scene? I could give a quick demo of how I used it to animate my coffin, control my singing skull/pumpkins and to control my show from start to finish.

If there is interest, I could put a video together and post it on here.

Dr. Frankenscream

For the record...I do not work for LightORama or do I benefit financially from endorsing them. I am simply a satisfied customer.


----------



## Scarecrow

Sounds Great I would be very interested to see how to take my LOR to the next level


----------



## jaege

I would love to see your how to. Just keep it simple for we simple minded folk.


----------



## Spook_Master

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Spook Master,
> 
> I ran my fogger off of the timer last year. I only used LOR to turn on the power at the beginning of the show and off at the end of the show. I bought a relay switch so that I can use LOR to trigger the fog, however, I ran out of time before Halloween to wire it up.
> 
> I bought my relay switch from FrightProps. Here is another option...
> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=PS-REL&path=l
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


Ok, gotcha. So, in the interest of learning something new, how does the relay switch work? Does that essentially replace the fogger's remote? I'm looking to add some synchronized fogging as well to my display, so any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Spook_Master said:


> Ok, gotcha. So, in the interest of learning something new, how does the relay switch work? Does that essentially replace the fogger's remote? I'm looking to add some synchronized fogging as well to my display, so any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Spook Master,

Yes, it mimics pushing the button on the manual fogger remote. It can be controller by one of the LOR channels. When power is sent to the relay, it activates the relay and triggers the fogger to emit fog.

Channel ON = Fog
Channel OFF = No Fog

I remember seeing a diagram posted on another forum. I'll see if I can find it and post it here.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Spook_Master

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Spook Master,
> 
> Yes, it mimics pushing the button on the manual fogger remote. It can be controller by one of the LOR channels. When power is sent to the relay, it activates the relay and triggers the fogger to emit fog.
> 
> Channel ON = Fog
> Channel OFF = No Fog
> 
> I remember seeing a diagram posted on another forum. I'll see if I can find it and post it here.
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


Excellent, sounds exactly what I'm looking for. Please post that diagram if you find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

FYI...I wasn't able to track down the diagram that I saw previously, however, here is a post from someone on another forum who is using a relay switch to control his foggers.






Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## disney-fan-reborn

I'm surprised I didn't see this thread sooner! I use LOR for both my Halloween and Christmas displays. I used 1 orange C9 bulb in each of my Jack-o-Lanterns in my arch (62 in all), and 2 DIY LED spots for the background lighting on the porch. I controlled all the lights on the tree and the arch with 1 16-channel LOR controller (15 channels for the arch and 1 for the tree), and the spots with 1 16-channel LOR DC controller (only used 8 channels on it though). So, in total, I used 24 channels for my Jack-o-Lantern arch!

I sequenced two songs, and had wind, thunder and lightning effects between songs/shows. The lights on the Halloween Tree next to the arch fade to dark before the start of each song, and then fade back up to 100% at the end. When the songs/show isn't playing, the pumpkins fade down and "flicker" like they have candles in them.

All of this is run off one old computer that I keep in the garage. The songs are timed to play every 15 minutes.

As for lighting colors: red and orange, green and purple, purple and orange, blue and green, are good color combinations. You can't really see them very well in my videos, but the "Oogie Boogie's Song" shows them a little better.

Anyway, here's the final result!


----------



## jaege

That is just so cool.


----------

